# Covenant Reformed Baptist Theological Seminary



## love2read (Aug 19, 2005)

Has anybody of you heard about Covenant Reformed Baptist Theological Seminary in South Carolina. It is close to Greenville I believe.

Thanks.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 19, 2005)

I did a quick google search and found:
http://www.rbseminary.org/faculty.htm

It appears to be a seminary located in a Reformed Baptist congregation in Easley, South Carolina. 

rsc


----------



## rgrove (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be filling out the admissions paperwork for the Seminary Mr Clark listed soon. It's good. Actually, it's a recent merger of two different Reformed Baptist schools into one.


----------

